# Bible Repair Question



## VictorBravo (May 2, 2008)

We have a lovely Cambridge Morroco leather KJV, black letter, no notes or references, that is in perfect condition except for one thing. The inside cover liner is separating from the leather. 

We contacted Cambridge, they said contact Baker Books. Baker was all ready to replace it--except the edition doesn't exist anymore and they don't have anything like it. We are still waiting on Cambridge for a solution--it's supposed to have a lifetime warranty and we bought it through Amazon last October. Amazon only warrants for 30 days.

So, if we can't find a solution, I'm wondering if it can be salvaged at home without too much risk of hurting it. Recommendations regarding glue, what to use or what not to use?

Thanks.


----------



## greenbaggins (May 2, 2008)

I would recommend contacting a book repair shop to see what glue they use (and maybe you can buy the glue from them).


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 2, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> We have a lovely Cambridge Morroco leather KJV, black letter, no notes or references, that is in perfect condition except for one thing. The inside cover is separating from the leather.
> 
> We contacted Cambridge, they said contact Baker Books. Baker was all ready to replace it--except the edition doesn't exist anymore and they don't have anything like it. We are still waiting on Cambridge for a solution--it's supposed to have a lifetime warranty and we bought it through Amazon last October. Amazon only warrants for 30 days.
> 
> ...



Take it to the garage.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 2, 2008)

Vic,
I'm emailing someone who may be able to help; I'll post the advice here if anything is forthcoming.


----------



## JM (May 2, 2008)

I repair books for the library I work at, can I see a pic? Over the last 15 years I've repaired a few bibles.


----------



## KMK (May 2, 2008)

JM said:


> I repair books for the library I work at, can I see a pic? Over the last 15 years I've repaired a few bibles.



I have a Bible in desperate need of repair. I would love to hear any insights you have. Should I get a kit? Should I take it to a professional? Can I do it myself or does it take expertise?


----------



## JM (May 2, 2008)

Well, the op describe a simple repair BUT I'd like see a pic first. All you need is some bind glue, two sheets of wax paper and something heavy like a brick. If the brick isn't heavy enough you might need a ruler and a c-clamp. But I'd need to see a picture, it would be best to hold the bible to see how lose the spine is, to see what it needs. 

If you folks lived around my way I'd fix it for free, I do it all the time and folks just give the library a few bucks for a donation, it only takes a few minutes.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 2, 2008)

JM said:


> Well, the op describe a simple repair BUT I'd like see a pic first. All you need is some bind glue, two sheets of wax paper and something heavy like a brick. If the brick isn't heavy enough you might need a ruler and a c-clamp. But I'd need to see a picture, it would be best to hold the bible to see how lose the spine is, to see what it needs.
> 
> If you folks lived around my way I'd fix it for free, I do it all the time and folks just give the library a few bucks for a donation, it only takes a few minutes.



Thanks, JM, I can't do a picture right now, but the spine is in new shape, everything looks good. It's just the liner separating from the bottom up approximately 1/4. No damage anywhere, just the separation.

I was thinking along the same lines, about using a weight on it to press the glue, just wondering what type of glue.

Our town has no book repair shops. Where can I find binding glue?


----------



## JM (May 2, 2008)

http://www.brodart.ca/pdf/2006/BookRepairManual.pdf


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 2, 2008)

JM said:


> Well, the op describe a simple repair BUT I'd like see a pic first. *All you need is some bind glue*, two sheets of wax paper and something heavy like a brick. If the brick isn't heavy enough you might need a ruler and a c-clamp. But I'd need to see a picture, it would be best to hold the bible to see how lose the spine is, to see what it needs.
> 
> If you folks lived around my way I'd fix it for free, I do it all the time and folks just give the library a few bucks for a donation, it only takes a few minutes.



This Church Librarian recommends you contact Brodart Library Supplies.
Call: 1-888-820-4377

online Brodart Library Supplies & Furnishings

fax: 1-800-283-6087

You can order this special glue Brodart Acid-Free Bind-Art Adhesive (cat# 40 415 001) for $3.60.

DO NOT USE ELMER'S GLUE!!!

Brodart makes the best binding adhesive In my humble opinion. 

If you wish, you could order a "Basic Book Repair Kit I" (cat # 42 530 002) for $84.55. This kit comes with the Bind-Art and all the tools you would ever need to repair most books. But I agree, from your description, it sounds like all you need is bind-art, wax paper, and a brick (or a few heavy comentaries have been known to work well)! 

I've also fixed many a Bible.


----------



## JM (May 2, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the op describe a simple repair BUT I'd like see a pic first. All you need is some bind glue, two sheets of wax paper and something heavy like a brick. If the brick isn't heavy enough you might need a ruler and a c-clamp. But I'd need to see a picture, it would be best to hold the bible to see how lose the spine is, to see what it needs.
> ...



You should be able to fix it. You can use regular paper glue from your local craft store, the warning about Elmer’s normally applies to archival material and books that you want to keep for a few hundred years, if you’re going to use your Bible and wear it out in your lifetime you can buy some from the craft store and it’ll do just fine. You might be able to pick up bind glue at your local craft store for a few bucks. I know Brodart is always willing to send samples so you can ask to try some of their bind-art glue and they’ll send you a small tube that’ll last you a long time. 

If the spine is intact simply apply glue between the end sheet [the piece of paper coming away from the cover] and the board [cover]. Place a sheet of wax paper that has been folded so that the wax sides are facing out between the main portion of the Bible and the cover. Do not use too much glue, in fact, you should try to apply it with a small paint brush so you don’t saturate the end sheet. The wax paper will help _if_ you use too much glue and it happens to squeeze out. Place a few heavy books on it once it’s sitting in a safe place and let it sit for a day or even two days. It’s important that it doesn’t get moved while it’s drying.

When you open the Bible after it’s dry, be careful to exercise the portion you have repair, gently stretch the cover and the end sheet apart until it moves normally. 

jm


----------



## VictorBravo (May 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## JM (May 2, 2008)

PS: You should only glue the board and the end sheet if using regular glue, not the spine, regular glue doesn't have as much flex when it's dry as bind glue.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 2, 2008)

JM said:


> Sterling, I was wondering, why did you highlight a section of my post in red?
> 
> jm



Just because it was that phrase that sent me to the Brodart Catalog to find the info for their Bind-Art Adhesive, and because I thought it was important to emphasize that he should use binder's glue, and NOT Elmer's. That's all.

However, I suppose, given what you've said here about repairing a Bible that will be worn-out in his lifetime, the caution to not use Elmer's may not apply. 

But by the same token, a Bible to pass on to future generations isn't a bad idea either. Therefore, I would still stay away from the Elmer's!


----------



## VictorBravo (May 2, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> However, I suppose, given what you've said here about repairing a Bible that will be worn-out in his lifetime, the caution to not use Elmer's may not apply.



 I don't remember how many bibles I've worn out in my (God willing) half of a lifetime!

But those were all relatively cheap ones. But it's not like I toss it in the back of the pickup or something.


----------



## JM (May 2, 2008)

I've yet to wear out a Bible but that's probably because I keep buying new ones.


----------

